

NYC students: we're hosting a demo event this Saturday - nateberkopec
http://techatnyudemodays.eventbrite.com/

======
nateberkopec
Sorry, but it _is_ student-only. I think you can understand - sleazy
recruiters abound if you open CS school events up to the general public.

If you're an NYC startup and would like to attend/sponsor, please let me know
at: me [at] nmb [dot] li

------
bsesser
Can't wait for this!

------
mponizil
Gonna be nuts!!

